# US Airways Carry On



## Darlene (Mar 7, 2014)

We're getting ready to take a trip with US Airways, and I have never seen such small carry on requirements. They say 14 inches by 9 inches by 22 inches. I even work for Jetblue and ours is 26 inches length x 18 inches width x 12 inches height for the same aircraft. What is going on? Is it to make you pay to check your bag? Anyone had problems with your carry on?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 7, 2014)

45 inches cumulative is standard for U.S. carriers. In Europe, it's almost universally 40" in total. JetBlue allows 56", that is the largest I've heard of. Even at that, it won't be a carry-on in all their aircraft.

We've had pretty good luck with no-charge gate checks on US Air.

Jim


----------



## Luanne (Mar 7, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> We've had pretty good luck with no-charge gate checks on US Air.
> 
> Jim



And this always bugs me.  We check our bags....and pay on the airlines where that is required.  We bring small carry ons.  Then those folks with the bags that won't fit in the overhead spaces, gate check for free.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 7, 2014)

Luanne said:


> And *this always bugs me*.  We check our bags....and pay on the airlines where that is required.  We bring small carry ons.  Then those folks with the bags that won't fit in the overhead spaces, gate check for free.



We pay- very infrequently- and only for large bags- or if we've had to expand our carry-ons to hold souvenirs. Our bags are legal carry-on size and if we have boarding numbers in the first half of the mob, all is well. But at those times when we are toward the end of boarding on a full flight, it's a courtesy on our part to gate check our carry-ons. 

When it comes to air travel today, there are enough aggravations. Along this vein, how about those folks who stuff their purses and jackets into the overhead, taking up space that could be used for legal size carry-ons. And don't get me started on car seats and strollers.

Jim


----------



## thheath (Mar 7, 2014)

Flying today is worse then taking the bus in the sixties.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 7, 2014)

thheath said:


> Flying today is worse then taking the bus in the sixties.



Flying today gets you where you want to go in hours; whereas the bus, which stops at every podunk town in between, can take days. Besides, try taking the bus to Aruba or France. 

BTW... I'd rather pay to be relieved of my DW's oversized luggage at the curb or ticket counter, than have to lug it thru the airport, past security and down a concourse just to have it checked for free at the gate. Those who play that game are perhaps miserable little misers who prolly have a stash of fast-food condiment-packets at home.
<ducking>
.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 8, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> And don't get me started on car seats and strollers.
> 
> Jim



No, please start. 

Have you seen the car rental car seats. They have no instructions. The rental company cannot offer installation guidance. They're the cheapest of the cheap. Dirty, fabric never laundered and there is no confirmation they have not been dropped or damaged. 

What do you propose I do to meet my legal obligations to properly transport my infants?

Similarly strollers?  These are free to check anyway. What's you problem with responsible Parents shipping child safety items?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 8, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> No, please start.



You can rant on without my help.....


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 8, 2014)

How about leaving the rug-rats at home with some unfortunate relative?
<ducking, again>
.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 8, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> .... And don't get me started on car seats and strollers.
> 
> Jim



I'm glad the airlines accommodate people traveling with babies.

We had to take a car seat and stroller on a flight 4 yrs ago.  My daughter bought an outfit where the car seat fit into the stroller.

She kept the baby in the seat on the planes because there was room on the flights both ways.

If there had not been room, the car seat would have stayed with the stroller and been placed in an area of the plane away from us that they use for such things.

What's wrong with that?  

These items did not take room away from anyone else and forget about renting an outfit at our destination.  You can rent car seats from the car rental companies but not strollers.  A 3 mo. old needs a stroller on a weeks vaca.  None of us where going to carry him around the Keys for a week.

That is, you can rent one if you can get one that you know has not been in an accident and you have no way of knowing that. And if you don't get an integrated set you are lugging around 2 items instead of one. 

And where do you rent a stroller in or near the Ft Meyers Airport and return it in Miami?

Now you got me started.:hysterical:


----------



## Darlene (Mar 8, 2014)

Please, I work for an airline. We want to be helpful, and not put anyone at a disadvantage when they travel. Jetblue doesn't charge for the first checked bag, and your allowed a carry on, and a personal item. I wish I could fly jetBlue for this trip, but it just wasn't an option. 
And it's hard enough to travel with kids. Don't punish families by taking away their stroller, and make them pay car rental companies for a car seat for a week that may not be right for their child. 
We have used our carryons for years on DL and UA. I just haven't flown on AA or USAirways in a long time.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 8, 2014)

Darlene said:


> Please, I work for an airline. We want to be helpful, and not put anyone at a disadvantage when they travel. Jetblue doesn't charge for the first checked bag, and your allowed a carry on, and a personal item. I wish I could fly jetBlue for this trip, but it just wasn't an option.
> And it's hard enough to travel with kids. Don't punish families by taking away their stroller, and make them pay car rental companies for a car seat for a week that may not be right for their child.
> We have used our carryons for years on DL and UA. I just haven't flown on AA or USAirways in a long time.



Just sayin' that when you are flying a different airline than you work for or are used to, you have to abide by their rules and size restrictions. My comments about car seats and strollers were not meant to be construed as anti-kid or family (even though I can easily be viewed as an old curmudgeon). I know that those items are stowed in the cargo hold, not in the passenger's overhead space. 

Have a pleasant trip.

Jim


----------



## Luanne (Mar 8, 2014)

When we flew with young children we'd take the car seat on, if we'd paid for a seat for the child.  If we hadn't, we'd check the car seat, and the stroller.


----------



## bobby (Mar 8, 2014)

I've twice found US Airways monitoring the number of carry-ons. They stop you at the boarding gate if you have a lunch bag, suitcase, backpack and purse, whatever. You are required to get it down to two items period, so don't show up without extra stuff one into the other room for these type items that you wouldn't want to check - llike your lunch, book.

I wish they would make any dubious sized carry-ons put it in the size holder at the start of security so make it fair to those of us who paid.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 8, 2014)

Darlene said:


> We're getting ready to take a trip with US Airways, and I have never seen such small carry on requirements. They say 14 inches by 9 inches by 22 inches. I even work for Jetblue and ours is 26 inches length x 18 inches width x 12 inches height for the same aircraft. What is going on? Is it to make you pay to check your bag? Anyone had problems with your carry on?




I haven't checked their website, but perhaps these are the restrictions for the smaller planes? I haven't had any issues with the same bag on any of these airlines in the last few years, and my overnight roller is about as big as it can be without being forced to check it. On the smaller regional planes I know I have to gate check the bag but often on those flights they return it to me at the destination gate, not regular bag claim.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 9, 2014)

Many years ago when I would bring everything in my 2 suitcases.  Im glad the airlines made me cut down my luggage, I really didn't need to bring all that crap.  I wished they would allow us one bag free and cut down the requirements for check ons.  I have seen carry ons  so heavy the women couldn't lift them up into the storage bins.  The flight attendants had to do it for them.  People pushing things around in the overhead bins.... just gripes me.  My rant..ok.  It makes boarding times that much more stressful.  If you cant put it on the floor underneath the seat in front of you...don't bring it.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 12, 2014)

I flew US Air last month.  They used a small regional airplane to get us to Charlotte, and the overhead and under seat storage space was very limited.  They allowed people to pink tag for free, but I was glad that I brought just a small backpack and purse on board.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 12, 2014)

LisaRex said:


> I flew US Air last month.  They used a small regional airplane to get us to Charlotte, and the overhead and under seat storage space was very limited.  They allowed people to pink tag for free, but I was glad that I brought just a small backpack and purse on board.



Ditto on your comments.  When we flew from Norfolk to Washington, DC Regan Airport they use same process. Our final destination was Las Vegas.  It is not the carry on luggage that will not fit in the overhead compartment,  it is all the stuff travelers packed in their outside pockets of their carry on luggage.  Magazine,  lap tops,  , toys , clothes,  books, and etc.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 12, 2014)

22" x 14" x 9" is fairly standard.  From this table, it looks like Allegiant, American, Delta, Hawaiian, United and US Airways all have that as their maximum.

Keep in mind that on some airplanes (like the regional jets US Airways Express uses), a regular size carry on WON'T fit and will need to be gate checked.  Know in advance, so you can have a smaller bag for your valuables and the things you want to have during the flight.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 12, 2014)

We just got back yesterday, flew USAirways roundtrip Boston to Phoenix.  Coming back yesterday while they were announcing boarding for the first group (airline members, first class, families, etc…) they announced that the plane was definitely going to run out of overhead space for all the carry-ons.  Anybody who wanted to board next instead of waiting for their Zone could volunteer to turn in their carry-on immediately to be gate-checked.

WHAT?!?!?!

It ticks me off to no end that too-big carry-ons get through Security to begin with and then those folks don't have to pay for gate-check.  Now they've started rewarding gate-checkers with a bypass of the Zone boarding rules.  And naturally, boarding Zones was delayed until all the volunteers were processed.

GRRRRRR!!!!!

There are only two ways to stop all this irritating nonsense at boarding - either make everyone pay baggage fees regardless of whether luggage is checked or carried on; or, increase the ticket fees to absorb baggage costs and don't charge passengers any fees for the first two bags.

IMO people should just follow the rules, and that includes the airlines who make the rules!


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 12, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> We just got back yesterday, flew USAirways roundtrip Boston to Phoenix.  Coming back yesterday while they were announcing boarding for the first group (airline members, first class, families, etc…) they announced that the plane was definitely going to run out of overhead space for all the carry-ons.  Anybody who wanted to board next instead of waiting for their Zone could volunteer to turn in their carry-on immediately to be gate-checked.
> 
> WHAT?!?!?!
> 
> ...




I see this exact situation on at least 50% of my flights. I don't think they should charge everyone for bags...I think they should simply eliminate bag fees altogether like it was and charge a reasonable fare for the flight in the first place. Not every airline is a low cost carrier, and the moment the legacy carriers started charging it was obvious it was a downward slope that would simply get passengers angry. The only advantage to Southwest is their baggage fee...or lack thereof.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 13, 2014)

My 17 year old has a carry on that fits in the overhead but prefers to gate check it rather than wrestle with the lack of overhead space.  We have credit cards and mileage upgrades to "pay" for our luggage.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 13, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> WHAT?!?!?!
> 
> It ticks me off to no end that *too-big carry-ons* get through Security to begin with and then those folks don't have to pay for gate-check.  Now they've started rewarding gate-checkers with a bypass of the Zone boarding rules.  And naturally, boarding Zones was delayed until all the volunteers were processed.
> 
> GRRRRRR!!!!!



Why do you assume that those who decided to take the offer to check their carry-on had bags that were too big?  Those people are most likely abiding by the rules just like the others on the flight.  However, they were told that overhead bin storage would fill up, and _*volunteered *_to have their bag checked to make room for other people's bags.  The people who have a later boarding priority still have the right to bring a carry-on, don't you think? 

Why are you upset with this? 

Are you upset that those _*volunteers *_got on the plane before you?  If so, why? The only advantage of boarding earlier is so that you can get space in the overhead bin.  Since those people gate-checked their luggage, the overhead space will not get taken by those people boarding.  

The total boarding process was going to be delayed by the same amount of time to check those carry-ons (because they were going to run out of space in the overhead bins) whether they did that baggage check-in at the end of the boarding process (while you are sitting on the plane) or earlier in the boarding process (while you are sitting in the concourse).  You either wait in the concourse or you wait on the plane -- I would think waiting in the concourse is more comfortable.  

As others noted, this boarding process is fairly common these days, and I have no issues with it.  

Kurt


----------



## geekette (Mar 13, 2014)

Luanne said:


> And this always bugs me.  We check our bags....and pay on the airlines where that is required.  We bring small carry ons.  Then those folks with the bags that won't fit in the overhead spaces, gate check for free.



one of my largest pet peeves with flying.  But, hey, everywhere in life, apparently the rules don't apply to everyone but they always apply to me.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 13, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> Why do you assume that those who decided to take the offer to check their carry-on had bags that were too big?  Those people are most likely abiding by the rules just like the others on the flight.  However, they were told that overhead bin storage would fill up, and _*volunteered *_to have their bag checked to make room for other people's bags.  The people who have a later boarding priority still have the right to bring a carry-on, don't you think?
> 
> Why are you upset with this?
> 
> ...



It's new to me and I didn't like it.    Not that it matters but I was ahead of the Zone bypassers (not sure that's real word) but in line when the announcement was made.  You may be right that they didn't inconvenience any other passengers, including me, as far as the overall boarding time but I still don't like it.  In fact I don't like the whole process for baggage and want to go back to the days when there were no baggage fees!

Flying today feels like herding cattle which may not be much different from how it felt before, except now everybody and their mother is carrying enough crap on the plane with them to live on the danged things for a week at a time.  I want a restful ride, without feeling like every square inch of space is taken up with bags and boxes and animal crates and food that stinks up the whole atmosphere and whatever else folks can unreasonably cram into the thing.  And you know, you just know!, that at least one person who should have paid the fees you had to pay, didn't.  Grrrr.  That irritates me, that the folks who suffer delusions that they're special are made to believe it because the rules aren't enforced.

Whew.  Aren't you glad you asked?


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 13, 2014)

geekette said:


> one of my largest pet peeves with flying.  But, hey, everywhere in life, apparently the rules don't apply to everyone but they always apply to me.



Yes, that!


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 15, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> In fact I don't like the whole process for baggage and want to go back to the days when there were no baggage fees!
> 
> Flying today feels like herding cattle which may not be much different from how it felt before, except now everybody and their mother is carrying enough crap on the plane with them to live on the danged things for a week at a time.



I don't see the airlines giving up this cash cow anytime soon.  

If they're not going to quit charging, I'd like to see them charge the same price for checked bags as they do oversize carryon bags. That way, people wouldn't be incentivized to carry a week's worth of crap onto the plane.


----------

